# How to kick out bad pax after starting ride



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

The other night I had some extremely disrespectful young drunk pax who I had to end the ride short soon after starting. I called support to have them refunded and ended ride with "rider behavior" and 1*. I instantly filed a report with Uber phone support but still ended up getting a "warning" email and 2 reports in ratings

They argued and argued, demanded I continue the trip and take them home, and them threatened to "get me fired", insulted me non stop etc. Followed by a BS report to Uber + 1 star rating.

Is there a way to end this type of ride without giving them a chance to "retaliate"?

Based on the lingo they used it appeared to me this wasn't their first time doing such, they seemed to know the rules very well. Wouldn't surprise me if they were once former (or current?) drivers


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

raisedoncereal said:


> The other night I had some extremely disrespectful young drunk pax who I had to end the ride short soon after starting. I called support to have them refunded and ended ride with "rider behavior" and 1*. I instantly filed a report with Uber phone support but still ended up getting a "warning" email and 2 reports in ratings
> 
> They argued and argued, demanded I continue the trip and take them home, and them threatened to "get me fired", insulted me non stop etc. Followed by a BS report to Uber + 1 star rating.
> 
> ...


The answer to your question is no, you can't avoid a rating. At the end of the fray it doesn't matter.

Bigger issue: why on earth did you refund these people??? Why was the time and distance you did spend with them worth nothing?? Don't ever do that again!


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Because I didn't want them whining about me not completing the trip, to give them one less reason to complain


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

raisedoncereal said:


> The other night I had some extremely disrespectful young drunk pax who I had to end the ride short soon after starting. I called support to have them refunded and ended ride with "rider behavior" and 1*. I instantly filed a report with Uber phone support but still ended up getting a "warning" email and 2 reports in ratings
> 
> They argued and argued, demanded I continue the trip and take them home, and them threatened to "get me fired", insulted me non stop etc. Followed by a BS report to Uber + 1 star rating.
> 
> ...


Greenhorn moves.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Best strategy is to boot, shuffle, cancel, collect, Uber on. 
Second best is cancel, boot, Uber on.
Third is cancel, boot, call cops, Uber on.
Last is cancel, boot, shoot, Uber on.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

raisedoncereal said:


> Is there a way to end this type of ride without giving them a chance to "retaliate"?


Yes. Tell them that you're ending the ride and put them out. Just before you take off, roll the window down and tell them that you will allow them to cancel the ride; that way they will not be charged for it. This is BS; the pax will still be charged up to the point where they cancel, just as if you had ended the ride. But when pax cancel, they do not get to rate you.

They can still submit a BS report to Uber; you can't prevent that. However, if they do false report to Uber, your comeback is that the pax cancelled his ride mid-trip in order to try to get the ride for free so you ejected him, and you would appreciate it if Uber did not refund him.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

FWIW I ended the ride shortly after it started, and didn't lose much, just wanted to get the ride over with ASAP as top priority.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

raisedoncereal said:


> FWIW I ended the ride shortly after it started, and didn't lose much, just wanted to get the ride over with ASAP as top priority.


Yeah, with these rides it's not about the money. It's about protecting your rating and not letting pax damage it.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Yeah, with these rides it's not about the money. It's about protecting your rating and not letting pax damage it.


Exactly. I could only see things getting worse by continuing the ride.

In hindsight, I should have canceled the ride immediately before they got in the car. It all started with a drunken "oooober!!!! come here!!!!" from across the street as soon as I pulled up. right then and there I should have canceled and moved on, this is in a city where the next pick up is not far away.

I'm getting a dash cam ASAP after this, when previously I thought such things were for the paranoid and mostly unnecessary. Also putting some strong consideration into avoiding the late night crowd, perhaps call it at 11:30 p.m. Start earlier and end earlier, even if it means having to miss out on a few dollars worth of surge rides


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

raisedoncereal said:


> It all started with a drunken "oooober!!!! come here!!!!" from across the street as soon as I pulled up.


Oh yeah.... Any kind of ******baggery like that at the pickup is an automatic ride denied. Every single time.

Very strict pax filtering is key if you're working the drunk shift and you don't want the difficult rides. I also used to deny service to any groups larger than 2 when I worked late night.


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

End the trip and tell them to get out. If they refuse, call the cops because at that point, they're trespassing. And have a dash cam.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Oh yeah.... Any kind of ******baggery like that at the pickup is an automatic ride denied. Every single time.
> 
> Very strict pax filtering is key if you're working the drunk shift and you don't want the difficult rides. I also used to deny service to any groups larger than 2 when I worked late night.


What's the best way to do that without causing any sort of potential problem down the road?

I agree that I've never had a large drunken group be a pleasant ride, it is a loud obnoxious ride at best, not to mention that increases the chance of the ride being a more boat like feel due to the heavier weight,esp if obese pax are involved. It also seems as if the chance of any type is dramatically reduced as the number gets larger oh, for some reason. I I'm guessing it becomes exponentially more difficult to unanimously agree on some sort of a split for tips?

Let's take a typical example of one rider, possibly two riders, of a total party of 4 initially getting into the vehicle, with 2 more to follow soon. "Hold on they're coming out soon". How do you handle this?

What about if all 4 come in at once? What reason do you use, and how do you handle rebuttals?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

raisedoncereal said:


> Because I didn't want them whining about me not completing the trip, to give them one less reason to complain


They're going to complain and try to get you deactivated anyway. 
So, might as well take whatever money you can.

You did the right thing by contacting support immediately. That should cover you. Warning emails, down ratings etc still go out automatically.

I have, totally, stopped worrying about any of this. Been driving four years, with plenty of warnings, and yet to be deactivated.

My peace of mind is way more important than worrying about being fired.



TemptingFate said:


> Best strategy is to boot, shuffle, cancel, collect, Uber on.
> Second best is cancel, boot, Uber on.
> Third is cancel, boot, call cops, Uber on.
> Last is cancel, boot, shoot, Uber on.


Love your last one!


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Oh yeah.... Any kind of ******baggery like that at the pickup is an automatic ride denied. Every single time.
> 
> Very strict pax filtering is key if you're working the drunk shift and you don't want the difficult rides. I also used to deny service to any groups larger than 2 when I worked late night.


I'm learning that the screening needs to begin as early as 7pm. They get loaded before going out, the booze hasn't kicked in til near the end of ride. What starts out orderly ends up buzzed and *****y.

New rule that will be strictly followed: After 7pm, no groups larger than two.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

raisedoncereal said:


> FWIW I ended the ride shortly after it started, and didn't lose much, just wanted to get the ride over with ASAP as top priority.


The only time you should ever give a pax the upper hand is when you agree to give them the ride. After that it's your car and you are running the show, once you start caving it will be all downhill. REFUNDED THE RIDE? OMG that's the craziest thing I've ever heard. If you were calling uber to complain (almost never recommended)it should have been to get them unpaired w you so you didnt get any more requests from by them...


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

If not call, what do you do?

Don't know how to start a chat session without picking a valid topic


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

raisedoncereal said:


> If not call, what do you do?
> 
> Don't know how to start a chat session without picking a valid topic


Don't listen to the prior post. You handled well; particularly, calling support. That covers you.

Without reporting what happened, immediately, it's almost a guaranteed suspension or even deactivation.

And now you know, next time, skip the refund.



raisedoncereal said:


> What's the best way to do that without causing any sort of potential problem down the road?
> 
> I agree that I've never had a large drunken group be a pleasant ride, it is a loud obnoxious ride at best, not to mention that increases the chance of the ride being a more boat like feel due to the heavier weight,esp if obese pax are involved. It also seems as if the chance of any type is dramatically reduced as the number gets larger oh, for some reason. I I'm guessing it becomes exponentially more difficult to unanimously agree on some sort of a split for tips?
> 
> ...


If all four come at once? That's easy. A dire emergency, just arose, and you have to leave ASAP. ?


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> It also seems as if the chance of any *tip** is dramatically reduced as the number gets larger for some reason. I'm guessing it becomes exponentially more difficult to unanimously agree on some sort of a split for tips?


Sorry voice typing typo


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

The Inner Cities are full of the poor demanding, and fighting over “Respect”.

Can’t pay your rent with “respect”
Forget respect
?Focus on the money ? like successful people do

Drive from pick up to Drop Off = No report.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

You especially can't pay bills if you get deactivated due to BS reports


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

How do you kick them out of the car?

Keep it simple.

You pull over, unlock the door, and tell them "*GET THE **** OUT*!"

100% effective for me.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

raisedoncereal said:


> The other night I had some extremely disrespectful young drunk pax who I had to end the ride short soon after starting. I called support to have them refunded and ended ride with "rider behavior" and 1*. I instantly filed a report with Uber phone support but still ended up getting a "warning" email and 2 reports in ratings
> 
> They argued and argued, demanded I continue the trip and take them home, and them threatened to "get me fired", insulted me non stop etc. Followed by a BS report to Uber + 1 star rating.
> 
> ...


Don't call support with a complaint about pax's, just shoot the pax's and dump them on the side of the road, but still complete trip to get paid.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> You especially can't pay bills if you get deactivated due to BS reports


Go from point A to client final destination point B
Complete trip. No report

End of story

Throughout this website there are thousands of examples of
Immature Drivers⚠ unnecessarily Escalating situations⚠

Drivers ALLOW passengers to Push their Buttons.???
Sad


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> Go from point A to client final destination point B
> Complete trip. No report
> 
> End of story


If only it worked that way, some pax's just want free rides and will give a poor rating and lie like a worn rug.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Get them to cancel or cancel the ride... you will still get paid until that point. Kick a few people out. In lyft, I just end the trip and bite the bullet with the ratings. Ratings and stsrs don’t pay anything.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> If only it worked that way, some pax's just want free rides and will give a poor rating and lie like a worn rug.


4+ years driving in NYC and no issues.
You're instigating people in ur backwater hamlet because of ur own issues.

⚠Powerless drivers look ? for reasons and/or manufacturer reasons to escalate non issues and subsequently
Exert temporary authority over strangers unfortunate enough to be in that Uber car.

And then run to UP.net to brag how tough u are.
While society views your bravado as pathetic 
and worthy of low skill low wage workers


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> 4+ years driving in NYC and no issues.
> You're instigating people in ur backwater hamlet because of ur own issues


I'm going on 5 years with Uber and didn't have any real issues. Sometimes a driver has to just bite their tongue and just drive.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

raisedoncereal said:


> Sorry voice typing typo


Have all but quit the late night bar scene as tips, and now surge, are practically non existent.

Agreed, multiple pax's don't tip. Also, very few Millennials do.

So, ask myself why do it? Answer: Don't need it. Done.

Key, for me, now is start/end early. And cancel like crazy!


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

raisedoncereal said:


> What's the best way to do that without causing any sort of potential problem down the road?


Keep your doors LOCKED and have short conversation with the PAX BEFORE they get into your car.

"Hi, I'm so-so with this license plate number. May I have your name to confirm your ride?"

If they give you any hint of trouble and your detected alcohol.... leave.


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> You pull over, unlock the door, and tell them "*GET THE @@@@ OUT*!"


_When you get in this situation just remember Uber always has your back 100%!








_


----------



## Dominic_S (Mar 11, 2019)

I’ve only had to kick out a passenger once. There were 3 girls in my car and one of the girls was sitting right behind me. She was screaming at the girl sitting in the front seat. I told the girl behind me that she would need to be quiet or I was kicking her out. She kept at it, I pulled over and told her to get out. She got out then the other girl in the back wanted out to walk with the one I kicked out. So I let her out. The girl sitting in the front seat (who had ordered the ride) I took to her destination and she apologized.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

raisedoncereal said:


> The other night I had some extremely disrespectful young drunk pax who I had to end the ride short soon after starting. I called support to have them refunded and ended ride with "rider behavior" and 1*. I instantly filed a report with Uber phone support but still ended up getting a "warning" email and 2 reports in ratings
> 
> They argued and argued, demanded I continue the trip and take them home, and them threatened to "get me fired", insulted me non stop etc. Followed by a BS report to Uber + 1 star rating.
> 
> ...


You can take your keys and phone and exit the car and call the police. They are trespassing and making you feel very unsafe.

Make sure to get the officers' information and a police report as soon as it is available to bring to a GLH.

And, if you have the sack for it, follow through with pressing charges. The more drivers that do this, the better the chance of the media picking up on it and other pax learning from it.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

raisedoncereal said:


> The other night I had some extremely disrespectful young drunk pax who I had to end the ride short soon after starting. I called support to have them refunded and ended ride with "rider behavior" and 1*. I instantly filed a report with Uber phone support but still ended up getting a "warning" email and 2 reports in ratings
> 
> They argued and argued, demanded I continue the trip and take them home, and them threatened to "get me fired", insulted me non stop etc. Followed by a BS report to Uber + 1 star rating.
> 
> ...


First off why are you calling support to get them refunded? Cancel the trip and tell them to get the f out. period. It is your car. Yesterday I had another one. I get out of the drivers car side keeping the door open, tell them I am calling the police, and to immediately get the f out of my car. This has happened several times. Let them retaliate as there is nothing you can do but the alternative is to suck it up and put yourself in danger or in a very uncomfortable position in your own personal car. Get a backbone and immediate cancel the ride when needed. A drunk millennial in my car doesn't happen in the first place but if they slipped by my entitled millennial radar I guarantee the first sign of a problem their juvenile axx is out of the car.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I've kicked out over a dozen individuals and groups after a trip started. Always for cause.

I don't know what the right way is, but for sure it's not a negotiation. Once you make the choice to punt, you must follow through and get them out of your car. Protect your life, liberty, and property with a powerful will. Your safety and security is paramount, survival is the primary objective.

Uber has told me, on the phone, in writing, and in person, that if I decided to end a trip, I can do that WHEN and WHERE I want. So I no longer drive to a safe place. I've stopped on an Interstate Highway and punted. I've punted them on bridges with no sidewalk. Little old lily-white country club wenches have been punted in the darkest ghettos by yours truly. I've seen the fear in their eyes. They beg and plead, incredulous that I would leave them where zombies are roaming. They get no sympathy. Every choice in life has consequences. They made theirs. I made mine. I play to win.

My safety trumps their safety, and they brought this on themselves.

I've been assaulted, battered, had cups of fluid thrown at me (hot coffee, tea, beer, water, etc.), spit on, screamed at by nutjobs inches behind my head (loud enough to cause hearing loss), rocks and coins thrown at me, even a full beer bottle thrown at my car by a drunk dude who intended to do real damage (his aim was poor, he hit a different car behind mine instead). I've been called every name and slur in the book, even the racial slurs that don't even apply to me. Paxholes slam my doors, kick my car, punch the windows, slam their fists on my roof, hood, trunk.

I've been threatened with all manner of employment repercussions. "You'll never work again" and "You'll never drive for Uber again." Blah, blah, F'ing blah.

I've been waitlisted a few times, terminated a few times, but my dash cam has reversed all of those kneejerk decisions by Rohit in Mecca, and I've been paid $100 per day for my trouble. And I'm still driving.

I don't make threats. I just act.

When I punt, and they hesitate or refuse to exit, I verbally trespass them and begin dialing 911. It's hilarious to see them run like their arse is on fire and their hair it catching. That's what most of them do. ALL of them are long gone before the police arrive.

I know the law in my area. Trespassing is an arrestable offense (you get handcuffed, booked, mugshots, fingerprints, go before the magistrate, post a bond, and now have an arrest record). Six months in jail and $2,000 fine for trespassing in a private car. If they are armed, it's up to one year in jail, and $4,000 fine (armed can be broadly interpreted, includes bottles, rocks, pocketknives, blunt objects, etc.). If they make a move towards you, such as an assault, or battery, or property damage, it's a State Jail Felony and they won't be serving that year or more in county, it will be in State Prison.

I rattled these penalties off _sotto voce_ to a fat lawyer who had called me names for no good reason, and then he refused to exit when I trespassed him in rush hour traffic. I don't put up with abuse. He instantly flop sweated and waddled away at Jabba speed. He knew I was right and he had stepped in it with the wrong driver. Lawyers hate being arrested because they know what will happen.

When you tell pax to get out, trespass them, and they refuse exit, they are now criminals committing an overt offense. Treat them as such.

Be like James Mattis. Be polite, be professional, and have a plan...


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

raisedoncereal said:


> Because I didn't want them whining about me not completing the trip, to give them one less reason to complain


That's basically rewarding bad behavior. Let them whine - they did anyway.

Don't ever ever refund a ride again. Ever.


----------



## laser1 (Jul 6, 2019)

I think you were too nice.. I had an incident with a woman half way through the ride I told her to get out of my car after her behavior was unbearable ..She was screaming at me and slamming things in the back of my car...Called Uber and they understood and backed me... They didn't refund any money.. good riddance to people like this


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> The Inner Cities are full of the poor demanding, and fighting over "Respect".


And they are almost always the most disrespectful people.


----------



## Fernee01 (Mar 15, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> The other night I had some extremely disrespectful young drunk pax who I had to end the ride short soon after starting. I called support to have them refunded and ended ride with "rider behavior" and 1*. I instantly filed a report with Uber phone support but still ended up getting a "warning" email and 2 reports in ratings
> 
> They argued and argued, demanded I continue the trip and take them home, and them threatened to "get me fired", insulted me non stop etc. Followed by a BS report to Uber + 1 star rating.
> 
> ...


GET A DASH CAM! It's for your own protection! Always think that fuber always side with the rider. Most rider always fabricate stories if they complain to fuber. Dash cam will protect you for this kind of riders!


----------



## Moman99 (Oct 1, 2018)

raisedoncereal said:


> Exactly. I could only see things getting worse by continuing the ride.
> 
> In hindsight, I should have canceled the ride immediately before they got in the car. It all started with a drunken "oooober!!!! come here!!!!" from across the street as soon as I pulled up. right then and there I should have canceled and moved on, this is in a city where the next pick up is not far away.
> 
> I'm getting a dash cam ASAP after this, when previously I thought such things were for the paranoid and mostly unnecessary. Also putting some strong consideration into avoiding the late night crowd, perhaps call it at 11:30 p.m. Start earlier and end earlier, even if it means having to miss out on a few dollars worth of surge rides


I stopped picking up drunks a year ago best move i ever made, 
#1 most drunk trips are short, so you take a high risk for puke on a low paying ride.
#2 you are one of the last people a mad drunk will get to take his frustration out on, that means a high chance of a bad rating.
#3 they pass out, how in the hell do you get them out of the car then.
#4 drunks are a liability. can make any kind of allegation against you.
Best bet is to leave drunks for the cabs


----------



## Jacktheripx (Apr 24, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> The other night I had some extremely disrespectful young drunk pax who I had to end the ride short soon after starting. I called support to have them refunded and ended ride with "rider behavior" and 1*. I instantly filed a report with Uber phone support but still ended up getting a "warning" email and 2 reports in ratings
> 
> They argued and argued, demanded I continue the trip and take them home, and them threatened to "get me fired", insulted me non stop etc. Followed by a BS report to Uber + 1 star rating.
> 
> ...


I had a similar situation with 2 drunk girls who wanted me to make a Taco Bell stop 2 miles away from their home's direction. I asked them to add the stop (so they can't get a free ride from Uber by complaining that I took a longer route to get to their house). They refused and said "you get paid by the distance and time so I don't need to". I insisted and they kept getting upset and threatening to get me "fired" and complain to uber that I was assaulting them (even though I did not even raise my voice, let alone, touch them). I pointed at my Dash cam recording all this and told them to get out of my car and that i'm no longer taking them anywhere. Pulled over on the parking lot of a random McDonald's and told them to exit and cancel the ride (this was before the update to Uber which now allows us to cancel after starting a ride).

They wouldn't leave since they "paid for the ride". I started dialing 911 and they bolted. Called Uber and they transferred me to their safety incident expert (or something similar) and I reported the incident. Offered to send the dash cam footage too and actually sent it (after my shift) on their follow up email after the call. Didn't hear back or get any complaints so I guess turned out ok.


----------



## Fernee01 (Mar 15, 2019)

Jacktheripx said:


> I had a similar situation with 2 drunk girls who wanted me to make a Taco Bell stop 2 miles away from their home's direction. I asked them to add the stop (so they can't get a free ride from Uber by complaining that I took a longer route to get to their house). They refused and said "you get paid by the distance and time so I don't need to". I insisted and they kept getting upset and threatening to get me "fired" and complain to uber that I was assaulting them (even though I did not even raise my voice, let alone, touch them). I pointed at my Dash cam recording all this and told them to get out of my car and that i'm no longer taking them anywhere. Pulled over on the parking lot of a random McDonald's and told them to exit and cancel the ride (this was before the update to Uber which now allows us to cancel after starting a ride).
> 
> They wouldn't leave since they "paid for the ride". I started dialing 911 and they bolted. Called Uber and they transferred me to their safety incident expert (or something similar) and I reported the incident. Offered to send the dash cam footage too and actually sent it (after my shift) on their follow up email after the call. Didn't hear back or get any complaints so I guess turned out ok.


Yah, DASH CAM helps you a lot... It saves me for false accusations.. Coz here in Los Angeles there's a lot of people taking advantage of the driver. Always protect yourself coz Uber doesn't care for the drivers..


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

When and how can you submit false accusation proof to Uber? Only upon the activation, or is it possible to contest a false report? It feels like to me that the almost automated, pre canned responses from Uber seem to indicate that Uber does not want to hear any more about it and the case is more or less closed. I would hate to have a false report go against me as a strike if it can be avoided


----------



## Fernee01 (Mar 15, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> When and how can you submit false accusation proof to Uber? Only upon the activation, or is it possible to contest a false report? It feels like to me that the almost automated, pre canned responses from Uber seem to indicate that Uber does not want to hear any more about it and the case is more or less closed. I would hate to have a false report go against me as a strike if it can be avoided


You can't do anything if you don't have evidence, your gonna get an automated response again and again and again.. but If you had a dash cam, you can attach a file and send it to Uber, that's your proof that your not doing bad stuff and you can defend yourself if your gonna file a complaint against them. Always remember that Uber doesn't care about you. You can be deactivated anytime for false accusations!!!


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

So you attach a huge video file via email, or in the app, or.....?? Also, since they are claiming that the reviews are anonymous and will not reference a particular ride, how will you be referencing this right? Even though you have a pretty good solid educated guess as to who generated the negative review / report, is there a way to reference the ride without them walking back and saying that they cannot reference it? Will the driver support even take a look at these videos, or will they simply shoot you back another automated pre canned response?


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Why do you care what rating this idiot gives you anyway? This is a side gig at best and Uber is NOT going to give you a performance review and CERTAINLY not a raise in pay! A few negative reviews is PART of this gig! Because there are ALLOT of ASSHOLES out there!


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> The other night I had some extremely disrespectful young drunk pax who I had to end the ride short soon after starting. I called support to have them refunded and ended ride with "rider behavior" and 1*. I instantly filed a report with Uber phone support but still ended up getting a "warning" email and 2 reports in ratings
> 
> They argued and argued, demanded I continue the trip and take them home, and them threatened to "get me fired", insulted me non stop etc. Followed by a BS report to Uber + 1 star rating.
> 
> ...


Don't refund, it wont earn you brownie points as you have learned the hard way.

End the ride, say please exit my vehicle. If they refuse call 911 on speaker phone explaining that you have a rider you will not exit your car (they will likely shout over you saying "liar" and "idiot", even better).

Get a dashcam and upload bad encounters to YouTube for social shaming (and a lot of views).


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

As explained several times over it's about false reports, not reviews/ratings


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

RabbleRouser said:


> The Inner Cities are full of the poor demanding, and fighting over "Respect".
> 
> Can't pay your rent with "respect"
> Forget respect
> ...


Yup! No NE or SE DC or PG Co in Md. all hood and no good giving rides there. Safety first


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> How do you kick them out of the car?
> 
> Keep it simple.
> 
> ...


Watch out for a swinging pax as they exit! Bus drivers learned the hard way, kicking people out usually provokes a sucker punch. Many videos of rideshare drivers attacked from behind, too. GET OUT OF THE CAR WITH KEYS then kick them out, you can run or defend yourself better that way!


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

itendstonight said:


> Watch out for a swinging pax as they exit! Bus drivers learned the hard way, kicking people out usually provokes a sucker punch. Many videos of rideshare drivers attacked from behind, too. GET OUT OF THE CAR WITH KEYS then kick them out, you can run or defend yourself better that way!


If they sucker punched me from behind, they sure as hell better make sure I'm out cold. Any other scenario would probably end up badly for them.


----------



## Ovaro (Dec 18, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Best strategy is to boot, shuffle, cancel, collect, Uber on.
> Second best is cancel, boot, Uber on.
> Third is cancel, boot, call cops, Uber on.
> Last is cancel, boot, shoot, Uber on.


I really liked the last one!


----------

